
Teeny Tiny Microcopter Deploys to Afghanistan With British Troops - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/microcopter-deploys-with-british-troops#.UREwFcXynLk.hackernews
======
mediagearbox
These are neat, but the last paragraph of that article sums it up.

